# *sigh* - my poor Eos



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, after only 9000 km and owning my Eos for 1 year and 1 month, I had an unfortunate accident this past Thursday. At an intersection, I got T-boned at 40 - 50 kph at an intersection while I had a green light. Thank god no one was hurt, which is all that matters. Thought I'd share the pics - I walked away from it with no injuries, which is a testament to the safety of the car, even with the top down. The car that hit me is a write off - it is unclear what will happen with mine at the moment.
Here are some of the aftermath pics...I'll post more when I get a hold of the accident scene pics. These pics show it at the dealership after it was towed! Note that they were able to put the top back up after the accident, with no problems! Side-air bag for me deployed, as did the roll bars.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

ouch! glad to hear that everyone is ok. sucks that it happened though


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

WOW ! What a hit ! Amazing that the top operated properly after it.
Do you think that a Door replacement, along with the repair/replace of the rear sheetmetal and wheel hub, etc will do it ?
Awezome/Great that you walked away !!!


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: *sigh* - my poor Eos (ashbinder)*

that last picture shows a couple of scratches in the rear bumper, on the side.
_If_ your car _can_ be repaired reasonably with new door, panels, etc, you might consider having a EU Rear Bumper substituted, as they have a removable cutout that allows for a rear trailer hitch. Such a hitch can be used for bike racks or a small luggage trailer.
Of course, the difference in bumpers would be up to you, and it may turn out that your best route is replacement, etc, but it is an idea.
Glad you aren't hurt!
William


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: *sigh* - my poor Eos (kghia)*

Mike
Sorry to hear about his. Glad no-one was hurt. 
-M.


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: *sigh* - my poor Eos (ashbinder)*

So sorry to read about accident.








Very happy that you were able to walk away. Looks like the steele reinforced doors did their job.


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: *sigh* - my poor Eos (theothereos)*

Wow so sorry bout the accident but hey least your okay which is the important thing. Pretty amazing how well the EOS stood up to the hit/impact and that the roof still went up as well.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: *sigh* - my poor Eos (ehdg eos)*

Mike,
Loike everyone else I'm glad to hear no one was hurt, which is the best of a bad situation.
You mentioned the other car was a write off, what type of car was it?
Kevin


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow..good to hear that no one was hurt...but your poor EOS...damn...that must have been quite the jolt. Hope it can be repaired.


----------



## bella70 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: *sigh* - my poor Eos (ashbinder)*

So glad you are ok!! Cars can always be fixed or replaced.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*

Thanks everyone for their well-wishes! It is just a tin can and its only money, I definitely realize that. I volunteer at the hospital every week and know how fortunate I am.








I do not think they will write it off, even though I want them to. The appraiser estimated 20K+ for damage. They are supposed to call tomorrow about it...I'll keep everyone in the loop. Even if they fix it, I'll have lost a ton of residual value in the car...ironic that even though I'm totally innocent in this case, I'm going to lose out money wise.
Kevin, the car that hit me was a 04 Ford Focus ZX5...air bag did NOT deploy.







But everyone was okay. I got more pics and will post them when I get home (since my work computer blocks the pictures from this site!).


_Modified by ashbinder at 10:49 PM 5-20-2008_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_
Kevin, the car that hit me was a 04 Ford Focus ZX5...air bad did NOT deploy.







But everyone was okay. I got more pics and will post them when I get home (since my work computer blocks the pictures from this site!).

I'm not trying to make light of the incident, I'm fully aware that even in lower speed collisions (50 kmh - 30 mph) significant forces can be created.
But for the Focus to be written off in a low speed crash doesn't say much for that car. (Granted it is going on 5 years old, it's an econobox, and what with the cost of autobody repairs and all.....)
Kevin


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Kevin, I never thought you were making light of the situation.








As for my POV, I don't care how old it is - air bags should deploy when you hit at 50 km/h...that's just ridiculous. 
Here are some more pics. Interior is in perfect shape, other than the air bag.:


























































_Modified by ashbinder at 10:56 PM 5-20-2008_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your crash. I'm glad you're okay though. And it is a good feeling knowing that despite that we own a convertible, it doesn't really affect the safety. I am seriously impressed by how well the Eos stood up to the impact.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_As for my POV, I don't care how old it is - air bags should deploy when you hit at 50 km/h...that's just ridiculous. 


Very true, especially considering the look of the front end of the Focus, that kind of damage should have triggered the air bags.
Just out of curiosity Mike.
Your original post suggests you were driving top down at the time of the crash and the pop up roll protection has deployed.
There were some "top up" Eos crash photos posted quite some time ago that showed the rear window panel pushed out of place, presumably by the pop up roll protection.
In your original photo's the roof is up and everything appears to be in place.
So.. when the pop up's deploy, do they extend high enough to contact the roof? Your situation would suggest there is enough clearance left to allow roof operation.
Kevin
EDIT: Here's the link to that crash photo
http://www.eos.sven-oertelt.de...t.jpg


_Modified by just4fun at 6:46 AM 5-21-2008_


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Bigfoot - I agree! It's nice that we've come to a point now where having a convertible doesn't seriously compromise safety as it once did. The only thing that could improve, I would say, would be to have air bags in the rear as well...just to prevent some harsher injuries. I know if people were in the back, they would have gotten rocked around...although definitely without suffering life-threatening injuries. But space is so minimal back there, I can see a curtain airbag potentially doing more harm than good.
Oh yes, good catch Kevin. As it has been indicated in the past, the roll-over protection is reusable. They actually test it during the PDI process before delivery. 
After they deployed during my accident and I had the car towed to the dealer, they simply put the roll over bars back down and tried to close the top, which they did successfully. But yes, they do extend high enough to pop the rear glass, had the top been up. 


_Modified by ashbinder at 7:30 AM 5-21-2008_


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (just4fun)*

If the popups deploy with the roof up, they will impact the roof. That causes all sorts of problems, which is why you should not try to open the roof until the dealer has cranked the popups back down.

_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
Very true, especially considering the look of the front end of the Focus, that kind of damage should have triggered the air bags.
Just out of curiosity Mike.
Your original post suggests you were driving top down at the time of the crash and the pop up roll protection has deployed.
There were some "top up" Eos crash photos posted quite some time ago that showed the rear window panel pushed out of place, presumably by the pop up roll protection.
In your original photo's the roof is up and everything appears to be in place.
So.. when the pop up's deploy, do they extend high enough to contact the roof? Your situation would suggest there is enough clearance left to allow roof operation.
Kevin
EDIT: Here's the link to that crash photo
http://www.eos.sven-oertelt.de...t.jpg

_Modified by just4fun at 6:46 AM 5-21-2008_


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

I wonder if the deployment of the anti-roll devices while the top is up causes any permanent damage to the top. I have not seen this answered yet.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (ialonso)*

Can't be good for it; if the rear window gets pushed out. I'm surprised the side windows were not broken, were they up at the time?


----------



## hawaiian5-0 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (solarflare)*

At least your ok... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And your insurance check is in the mail...that thing is done...I would demand a total loss... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*

The side windows were up at the time and suffered no damage whatsoever...other than the dirty chemical stain from the airbag on the driver side.







I hate driving top down with the windows up, but it was a super windy day.
As for the write off, looks like it's a no go. They want to repair it for 20K...I'm going to try and fight it.


----------



## le848dave (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (ashbinder)*

Well I have a question. From the looks of it you wouldn't be able to roll down either window on the driver's side...how the heck did they put the top up while leaving the windows up? I'm guessing they had to do it manually or something?


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (ashbinder)*

I had a friend that was in a serious accident with his brand new Miata. It was not his fault and the car was almost totaled (should have been). He dealt with the other driver's insurance company exclusively which was a mistake. After talking with his insurance agent (after the fact) he was advised he should have been working with his insurance company because they would have fought for him to get a new car. Because his car was already fixed (but never the same) his agent did get him a depreciation check from the other guy to cover the loss of value from such a major repair. You might want to look into something like that.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*

The frame has got to be bent between the driver side door and the rear wheel well. In some states that is enough to have the car totaled.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (le848dave)*

le848dave - yes, you're right. The window would not go down. It was manually forced down enough to hit a contact that fooled the computer into thinking that the window was lowered, so that the top could be raised.
solarflare - thanks for your advice, I have tried to look into that, but at the moment, I haven't found any equivalent policy in Canada that allows claiming for diminished value.
aflaedge - that also applies in Canada for my insurance company. However, their determination of frame damage varies. I don't believe it has to be visually bent to be diminished in strength. At the moment, they haven't "found" anything with the frame.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (ialonso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_I wonder if the deployment of the anti-roll devices while the top is up causes any permanent damage to the top. I have not seen this answered yet.

I've seen pictures of an Eos whose roll over device activated with the top up.
The force actually lifted and deformed the back roof panel. The photos were taken some time ago somewhere in Europe after an accident.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: *sigh* - my poor Eos (ashbinder)*




































Glad you are OK


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: *sigh* - my poor Eos (just-jean)*

Alright...looks like I'm totally screwed - 20K is not enough to write it off, as the insurance company says it's worth 38,500 before the accident. Write off must be 80%.


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: *sigh* - my poor Eos (ashbinder)*

Sucks for the write-off aspect, but good on the residual value holding up! maybe time for a quick flip post-reapir?








JJ


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: *sigh* - my poor Eos (ashbinder)*

Sorry to hear/see that







At least you're safe.
Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_Well, after only 9000 km and owning my Eos for 1 year and 1 month, I had an unfortunate accident this past Thursday. At an intersection, I got T-boned at 40 - 50 kph at an intersection while I had a green light. Thank god no one was hurt, which is all that matters. Thought I'd share the pics - I walked away from it with no injuries, which is a testament to the safety of the car, even with the top down. The car that hit me is a write off - it is unclear what will happen with mine at the moment.
Here are some of the aftermath pics...I'll post more when I get a hold of the accident scene pics. These pics show it at the dealership after it was towed! Note that they were able to put the top back up after the accident, with no problems! Side-air bag for me deployed, as did the roll bars.


----------



## le848dave (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: *sigh* - my poor Eos (Canadian Lurker)*

Your residual is that high for a base model? I know that your model starts around 37k but that residual seems awfully high for the car. What other options besides DSG do you have?


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: *sigh* - my poor Eos (le848dave)*

I just took some guesses on Kelly Blue Book and the best they gave me for a car like yours was 28K USD.
I put in a zip of 22180, which near Washington D.C., to try and get the highest value in the system.
I picked private seller, but perhaps trade-in would be more appropriate 
I guessed about 12K miles.
I guessed excellent condition (before crash that is)
I know that there are other auto pricing guides out there, but a 10K difference is pretty ridiculous. I would ask for their source and the quote in writing and then independently verify it. Still a long way to go to get to the 25K you need to get it written off.
As another comparison, my 2007 2.0T Luxury EOS with Dynaudio had 26K miles on it when taxes were calculated Jan 1st. The city valued it at 22K which matches pretty well with KBB even though I know they use a different source. I got my 2008 not long after which ment that they had to send out another tax form. The brand new 2008 2.0T Lux EOS with Dynaudio was worth 38K.
I think they are pulling a fast one on you.


----------



## le848dave (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: *sigh* - my poor Eos (aflaedge)*

The OP is in Alberta Canada so using US model pricing is totally off. His car base/new would have been just short of 37k CAD + whatever options he bought. That said I still think they are over valuing the OP's car at 38k though they are hard to find in Canada as only a couple thousand have sold according to the thread in the forum.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: *sigh* - my poor Eos (le848dave)*

I thought that residual seemed a little high as well for a base model, even in CAD.
If it was for a Sport Leather Pkg (essentially a Lux pkg) I could potentially see a $38K residual. The Sport Leather with DSG sold for about $43K in '07. (before tax, no other options, but with block heater etc.)
The other possibility is that Mike is carrying replacement value insurance, in which case the insurance company would be looking at paying out full replacement value if they deem it a write off. That could sway their evaluation of the damage.
It would be interesting to see how they would value the car at if they were in fact paying out on it (without replacement value coverage).
Kevin


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: *sigh* - my poor Eos (just4fun)*

Just an FYI to all Cdn posters - Diminished Value apparently is something that is not recognized as a valid claim here. Sucks, eh?
I too thought they were pulling a fast one on me, so I requested a breakdown on how they came up with my residual...I even spoke with the appraiser directly. My insurance company uses audatex data to appraise their cars...this is what it said for my Eos (I didn't think it was appropriate to attach the PDF they sent me):
Typical 2007 Eos present value: 35 925
DSG Tranny: 1015
Odometer (9K): 825
18" Rims: 525
Tires (new condition): 130
Therefore, total value: 38 420
Original MSRP (according to audatex): 39 735
Sample vehicles for used Eos' for sale in Edmonton area:
Dealers:
1) Base model, 6K km: 40 900 + tax
2) Base model, 13K km: 39 995 + tax
3) Base model, 17K km: 40 950 + tax
Private:
1) Base model, 27K km: 37 500
2) Sport Pkg, 19K km: 42 000
So, even though common sense would dictate that my car is not worth that much (if it was, why wouldn't you buy a new one?), there's no way I can fight it since I don't have some company saying I'm right, just plain old sensibility. What's even stupider is that for 08, VW made a 1200 price drop for the Eos, so my original MSRP is too high.
Regardless, even if I guess that my Eos is only worth about 33K to 35K prior to the accident, it wouldn't matter. It takes 80% to write off, which 20K is not. 
I do carry Cost Replacement insurance. Seems useless to me at this point...unless I get frame damage, I would need 31K damage before it gets replaced.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: *sigh* - my poor Eos (le848dave)*

I did see that he was in Canada. I just didn't realize their whole pricing schedule was that much higher than the US. With the current exchange rate of 1 USD to 0.9937 CAD I figured it would be a valid comparison. Regardless, it does seem pretty odd that in a bit over a year's time my car depreciated by roughly 1/3 with admittedly high millage, but his didn't depreciate hardly at all.
Well here is to hoping that 20K is enough to make your car good as new!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: *sigh* - my poor Eos (aflaedge)*

At the current exchange rate, pricing is likely closer now than it was a year or so ago. 
We get dinged a 6% import duty on any imported vehicle that is not manufactured in North America.
Also, automotive pricing, and most pricing in general, tends to be higher here than in the States. Not sure of all the factors that would influence pricing, but maybe we are just foolish enough to pay more.
I also find it odd that they haven't depreciated the value.
I found a few used Eos selling locally, and the Sport Leather version have asking prices of $36 - $38K. 
Ah well, who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of insurance companies.
Kevin


----------

